# It’s an Order! You have to delete all your String libraries on your SSD’S and leave only one!



## easyrider (Nov 13, 2021)

It’s an Order! You have to delete all your String libraries on your SSD’S and leave only one!

I have a feeling which one will stay for the majority…😎

I myself would keep Spitfire Chamber Strings Pro.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 13, 2021)

easyrider said:


> It’s an Order! You have to delete all your String libraries on your SSD’S and leave only one!
> 
> I have a feeling which one will stay for the majority…😎
> 
> I myself would keep Spitfire Chamber Strings Pro.


I'm excited to say you're probably right, which is why SCS will be included in "The Ton" this year.


----------



## Remnant (Nov 13, 2021)

I have to have a good piano, so Noire for me. Pure and felt, and the particles engine. After that, I would go Albion Neo from what I have. SCS certainly a solid choice too.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Nov 13, 2021)

Just send the homeless to me...


----------



## CeDur (Nov 13, 2021)

What is actually a string library? Do I need one?


----------



## Markrs (Nov 13, 2021)

I would keep Hollywood Strings, as they have numerous articulations, FX and Divisi.


----------



## Evans (Nov 13, 2021)

Afflatus, if I'm looking for maximum flexibility being stuck with just the one.


----------



## aelwyn (Nov 13, 2021)

Berlin, I think.

Sad day, though.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 13, 2021)

TSS


----------



## Cheezus (Nov 13, 2021)

SCS, but I’m hoping the answer will change to TSS soon.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 13, 2021)

VSL Synchron String Pro


----------



## UDun (Nov 13, 2021)

VSL Synchron Elite Strings


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 13, 2021)

Remnant said:


> I have to have a good piano, so Noire for me.


While some people classify piano as a string instrument, I side with those who look at it as a percussion instrument. After all, sound is generated by striking the strings with hammers.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 13, 2021)

no one said Cinematic studio strings? 

bummer, i have spitfire chamber and wanted to get CSS.


----------



## Remnant (Nov 13, 2021)

Geoff Grace said:


> While some people classify piano as a string instrument, I side with those who look at it as a percussion instrument. After all, sound is generated by striking the strings with hammers.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


True. I didn’t notice the question qualified as strings only at first, but after posting figured I’d fall back on the argument that a piano is a string instrument. 😉


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 13, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> no one said Cinematic studio strings?
> 
> bummer, i have spitfire chamber and wanted to get CSS.


If I’m doing purely orchestral writing, I’d go with CSS for sure. HWS would be a close second. 

If I’m doing MY style of music, which is largely symphonic metal and covers of old video games, I’d go with Areia.


----------



## Saxer (Nov 13, 2021)

Samplemodeling Strings and BBCSO - I use them as one string library.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 13, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> If I’m doing purely orchestral writing, I’d go with CSS for sure. HWS would be a close second.
> 
> If I’m doing MY style of music, which is largely symphonic metal and covers of old video games, I’d go with Areia.


The difficulty is you only get one and you have to use that irrespective the style of music as your string library.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 13, 2021)

Saxer said:


> Samplemodeling Strings and BBCSO - I use them as one string library.


That's cheating 😂


----------



## Saxer (Nov 13, 2021)

Markrs said:


> That's cheating 😂


Yepp... but on a high level!


----------



## Mr Greg G (Nov 13, 2021)

LASS, it has everything.


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 13, 2021)

One thing is for sure, it WON'T be a spitfire player lib ............................... that thing is the devil


----------



## Crowe (Nov 13, 2021)

Kirk Hunter Concert Strings.

I'm already crazy, I just want to see everyone else lose their minds.


----------



## artomatic (Nov 13, 2021)

Afflatus


----------



## easyrider (Nov 13, 2021)

artomatic said:


> Afflatus


Should have bought that in the NI sale…


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 13, 2021)

Markrs said:


> The difficulty is you only get one and you have to use that irrespective the style of music as your string library.


Areia it is then.


----------



## pcarrilho (Nov 13, 2021)

For individual sections: Hollywood Strings
For ensemble patchs: Symphobia (yes!)


----------



## Instrugramm (Nov 13, 2021)

Probably Afflatus or BBCSO, I have better strings libraries for specific use cases but these two cover 99% of what is needed to actually compose, they're very flexible.


----------



## lexiaodong (Nov 13, 2021)

.。。。en..SCS..呃....Afflatus or ....，okok,Afflatus.


----------



## filipjonathan (Nov 13, 2021)

TSS


----------



## Jett Hitt (Nov 13, 2021)

Berlin 100%.


----------



## from_theashes (Nov 13, 2021)

Albion Neo


----------



## Babe (Nov 13, 2021)

Berlin


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 13, 2021)

filipjonathan said:


> TSS


Clairvoyant?


----------



## Jackal_King (Nov 13, 2021)

Right now, it would be Anthology only because I haven't tried Nashville Scoring Strings since I got it a few days ago.


----------



## Argy Ottas (Nov 13, 2021)

easyrider said:


> It’s an Order! You have to delete all your String libraries on your SSD’S and leave only one!


FINE, I WILL... keep the rest on my HDD tho. (Did anyone else made that bad joke before or I am the first?)


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Nov 13, 2021)

8Dio Century Strings Normale and Sordino

Technically only one Library


----------



## b_elliott (Nov 13, 2021)

Have never really bought into the string vst frenzy. 
Plus I don't write string music; I could easily lose the few I own (L&S Strings, Red Room freebie, UVI Orchestral Suite) and settle with freebie BBC Discovery. 

I grew up with Mellotron and cheesy string synths which sounded swell with Yes, King Crimson, Genesis. 

I will now leave before the brick bats are thrown my way.


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 13, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> I'm excited to say you're probably right, which is why SCS will be included in "The Ton" this year.


positive thinking = positive results


----------



## holywilly (Nov 13, 2021)

Can VSL Synchron Strings bundle count as one?


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 13, 2021)

holywilly said:


> Can VSL Synchron Strings bundle count as one?


The same thing went through my head. Hard to choose one, they make nice set


----------



## holywilly (Nov 13, 2021)

I just can’t let go either Synchron Strings Pro and Elite Strings. I use them every single day.


----------



## MelodicAdagio (Nov 13, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> no one said Cinematic studio strings?
> 
> bummer, i have spitfire chamber and wanted to get CSS.


For me it would probably come down to a choice between Cinematic Studio Strings and Hollywood Strings. Because of the divisi sections, I'd probably go with HWS if limited to just one, but CSS would be right there in contention for me.


----------



## AMBi (Nov 13, 2021)

Cinematic Studio Solo Strings

It's an amazing solo string library and an extremely capable chamber-esque ensemble library.


----------



## Rudianos (Nov 13, 2021)

Century Strings. Great articulations - tight library - Sordinos, if I am allowed the bundle.


----------



## Quasar (Nov 13, 2021)

CS2


----------



## khollister (Nov 13, 2021)

VSL Synchron Elite Strings (Synchron Strings Pro a close second)


----------



## ScrltPumpernickel (Nov 13, 2021)

Jackal_King said:


> Right now, it would be Anthology only because I haven't tried Nashville Scoring Strings since I got it a few days ago.


I'm interested to hear your impressions of NSS; not necessarily in this thread.

As of the order, I'd probably go with Afflatus till the point where I curse myself for not going with CSS.


----------



## ag75 (Nov 13, 2021)

Spitfire chamber strings for sure.


----------



## kclements (Nov 13, 2021)

LASS without hesitation


----------



## Soundbed (Nov 13, 2021)

Pacific



Oh wait it’s not out yet. 


MSS


----------



## Scalms (Nov 13, 2021)

Berlin


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 13, 2021)

This is your second order. I replied to your first order about the Piano. 

But.. This is a very tough one to answer, Honestly... I don't really know which one I will keep.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 13, 2021)

In case you haven't heard, SSDs do not deliver the warmth of HDDs


----------



## Vlzmusic (Nov 13, 2021)

I do not own many (some were resold as well) but if I need to keep the most versatile - Hollywood strings. 

On a side note - I do use Berlin Strings on Staffpad, and it seems to be comprehensive lib as well, so if I would own the PC version, it probably would be the one (I like Teldex sound btw).


----------



## Chris Richter (Nov 13, 2021)

For me it’s also Synchron Strings Pro as I use them left right and center right now. For me they act flexible and are programmed well. 

We need to wait and see if TSS can change that


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 14, 2021)

Afflatus.
Solo strings - Emotional Series

Have a feeling Vista+Pacific will become a killer combo and can't wait to get my hands on MSS 


Mr Pringles said:


> LASS, it has everything.


It doesn't seem to have a lot of the features MSS has?


filipjonathan said:


> TSS


That's confidence!


Quasar said:


> CS2


Picked it up the other day, beautiful! An oldie but a greatie!


muziksculp said:


> This is your second order. I replied to your first order about the Piano.


It's Germany 100 years ago all over again!


----------



## Loerpert (Nov 14, 2021)

easyrider said:


> It’s an Order! You have to delete all your String libraries on your SSD’S and leave only one!
> 
> I have a feeling which one will stay for the majority…😎
> 
> I myself would keep Spitfire Chamber Strings Pro.


CSS or Berlin


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 14, 2021)

Areia pour moi


----------



## william81723 (Nov 14, 2021)

Samplemodeling Strings


----------



## shropshirelad (Nov 14, 2021)

+1 Spitfire Chamber Strings


----------



## GtrString (Nov 14, 2021)

That would handicap me severely, as I use just a little from many strings libraries. Basically, I would then just use Omnisphere for all strings duties, and the patches on my Juno (outboard).


----------



## AndyP (Nov 14, 2021)

First: Synchron Strings - Elite or Pro

Second: Hollywood Strings
Third: Century Strings


----------



## Mr Greg G (Nov 14, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> It doesn't seem to have a lot of the features MSS has?


True, so I guess I'll change my answer to Modern Scoring Strings  The only issues I have with MSS are that
- it's harder to isolate divisis than in LASS,
- close mics are too reverby unfortunately so you're kind of stuck with this sound,
- not powerful or harsh enough in the highest velocities for strong bowing

That being said, there's a lot of room for improvement in MSS and MSS Solo instruments are way better than in LASS though, especially the solo Cello which is _very _good.


----------



## Argy Ottas (Nov 14, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Have a feeling Vista+Pacific will become a killer combo


I see you're a man of culture as well...


----------



## AudioLoco (Nov 14, 2021)

LASS or Spitfire Chamber Strings


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 14, 2021)

You see, I have a problem with authority. I drive through red lights if the crossroad is clear. I keep multiple string libraries. I will not be stopped.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 14, 2021)

Argy Ottas said:


> FINE, I WILL... keep the rest on my HDD tho. (Did anyone else made that bad joke before or I am the first?)


I did on the piano one.


----------



## fiction (Nov 14, 2021)

CSS for orchestral writing, SCS for a more textural score. 

In the end I would probably end up with SCS for the versatility of articulations even though I write much faster and think it sounds more realistic with CSS.


----------



## DCPImages (Nov 14, 2021)

Cinematic Studio Strings is a keeper


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 14, 2021)

Has to be MSS, but as much as I'm a fan of it, i wouldn't love that situation. I'm seeing the benefits of blending more and more


----------



## Petrucci (Nov 14, 2021)

Synchron Strings Pro + Synchron Elite Strings though it's cheating)))
Second place would go to Hollywood Strings and third probably to SCS


----------



## frioventus (Nov 14, 2021)

CSS. I could choose the Spitfire Chamber Strings if I had it.


----------



## wilifordmusic (Nov 14, 2021)

No.


----------



## rMancer (Nov 14, 2021)

SampleTron 2


----------



## holywilly (Nov 15, 2021)

There’s no love for Berlin Strings?


----------



## ResidentSmeagol (Nov 15, 2021)

MSS.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 15, 2021)

holywilly said:


> There’s no love for Berlin Strings?


I noticed that too. Very interesting what most people have selected as their "bread and butter" string library. I really thought many would pick Berlin Strings.


----------



## Evans (Nov 15, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I noticed that too. Very interesting what most people have selected as their "bread and butter" string library. I really thought many would pick Berlin Strings.


Berlin Strings has some standouts! I really like the variety of shorts (especially, the "exposed" spiccato), and the soft sustains are quite nice for laying something down fast.

There's a LOT of content, and it could possibly be "your only strings library" for people who write for film, TV, or games. Or for mockups of existing works - the Berlin series seemed quite suitable when I was running through Aliens a bit.

I'm excited to try the PixelPoet trick on them (though not excited about taking the time to do so), but the rare times I have an actual project I'm mostly a "strings as pads" or "I need some weird techniques" sort of person. I don't ever really _need_ Berlin Strings.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 15, 2021)

holywilly said:


> There’s no love for Berlin Strings?


Yeah , I noticed that. I wonder why ?


----------



## easyrider (Nov 15, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Yeah , I noticed that. I wonder why ?


My prediction was CSS and Berlin….how wrong I was!


----------



## Markrs (Nov 15, 2021)

Hollywood Strings was more common than I expected (I picked that, and think it is great, but though I would be in the minority).


----------



## robh (Nov 15, 2021)

Since I only have LASS & MSS, this is easy: MSS.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 15, 2021)

holywilly said:


> There’s no love for Berlin Strings?


Well they're going to have to put it on sale first 💅


----------



## ZeeCount (Nov 15, 2021)

Either Berlin Strings or CSS, depending on what day of the week it is.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 15, 2021)

Hollywood Strings Diamond (Play edition), and without hesitation.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 15, 2021)

easyrider said:


> My prediction was CSS and Berlin….how wrong I was!


CSS is SO 2020


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 5, 2021)

khollister said:


> VSL Synchron Elite Strings (Synchron Strings Pro a close second)


with the Elite sale coming to an end, I was forgoing Elite for a potential Pro sale later.

why Elite over Pro?


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 5, 2021)

SCS 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Project Anvil (Dec 5, 2021)

CSS, simply because it's the best allrounder and has great consistency and I like a good vibrato.

Surprised to see so many picks for Synchron Strings Pro & Elite, aside from the soft detache patch in Elite I remain wholly unconvinced by those libraries.


----------



## Tralen (Dec 5, 2021)

Is this still going? If so, I vote SM.


----------



## khollister (Dec 5, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> with the Elite sale coming to an end, I was forgoing Elite for a potential Pro sale later.
> 
> why Elite over Pro?


Detail, ribbon mic, more articulations inc. legato slurred.


----------



## KEM (Dec 5, 2021)

Hans Zimmer Strings


----------



## Jorf88 (Dec 5, 2021)

I'll bite.
Another +1 for spitfire chamber strings.

It just has such good bite and clarity... There will be times that I'm writing with SSS and I want some bite in celli/bass arpeggios... the best way to get it is to boot up SCS and double the line there. I really hope that SF revisits SSS and gives it an update. I think the library could be a lot better if they gave it a once over. It's amazing for big sweeping string lines as long as you don't mind the room sound being a bit washy. 

My close second is actually century 2.0 strings. Lots of hate for 8dio around here, but the fast articulations in century 2.0 are stellar. Those violins are far more agile than anything Spitfire has.


----------



## ennbr (Dec 5, 2021)

Areia


----------



## Rossy (Dec 5, 2021)

easyrider said:


> It’s an Order! You have to delete all your String libraries on your SSD’S and leave only one!
> 
> I have a feeling which one will stay for the majority…😎
> 
> I myself would keep Spitfire Chamber Strings Pro.


I would keep Ariea, to be honest, it's the only library I have been using for the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Gerbil (Dec 5, 2021)

BBCSO Pro Strings. But I’d be pretty grumpy if all the others weren’t there!


----------



## Raphioli (Dec 5, 2021)

I was holding off on posting to post "Pacific", but just saw it was delayed till next year...

Oh well, I do respect developers who release it when it ready rather than rushing it with bugs etc.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 5, 2021)

Tralen said:


> Is this still going? If so, I vote SM.


Do any of the 1,684 "name your favorite [instrument] library" ever really stop going?


----------



## Tralen (Dec 5, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Do any of the 1,684 "name your favorite [instrument] library" ever really stop going?


Well, we are not voting anymore for the other 1,683...

In any case, I thought that perhaps I missed easyrider announcing: "That's it folks, the people have spoken!"


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 5, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I myself would keep Spitfire Chamber Strings Pro.


SCS Pro for me as well. No hesitation, it's not even a close comparison for me.

It sounds almost exactly what strings sounded like in my head even before I bought any libraries. It has every articulation I could ever want, including several legato articulations (not just regular, portamento, and CS legatos, but flautando regular + portamento, and even tremolo legato).

AIR Lyndhurst is just magical. There are enough microphones to give a huge amount of control without getting ridiculous like BBCSO Pro.

And the ensemble patch is really well-programmed, it can sound great without having to split parts out to each section. I just wish the JJ mixes and alt mics were available in the ensemble patch. At least you get the outriggers for the ensemble when you upgrade to Pro.


----------



## Cheezus (Dec 8, 2021)

Cheezus said:


> SCS, but I’m hoping the answer will change to TSS soon.


Yep, it's TSS now.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 8, 2021)

Cheezus said:


> Yep, it's TSS now.


Leaning that way myself.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 8, 2021)

after going through a couple of projects and redoing my barebones template (AGAIN!)...

VSL


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 8, 2021)

easyrider said:


> It’s an Order! You have to delete all your String libraries on your SSD’S and leave only one!
> 
> I have a feeling which one will stay for the majority…😎
> 
> I myself would keep Spitfire Chamber Strings Pro.


That was my first real library purchase and amazingly at 50% off a few years back. Besides incredible town, some of the best released samples which makes all the difference in the world to me. I can almost feel the basses and the celli in the floor as the bodies vibrate down to nothing on that last note. Yay Neumann subwoofer, lol.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Dec 8, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> no one said Cinematic studio strings?


If they fix the high pitched whine in some non vibrato samples then css, otherwise I pick hollywood strings


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Dec 9, 2021)

I'm seeing a lot of SCS. I was actually looking at getting SSS because I'm loving the sound but why SCS over SSS? I was thinking of getting LASS 3/MSS and layering on SSS.

I also see CSS alot....I have CSS and I like it, but honestly I don't understand how it has such a huge fan base.

Can someone start a favorite string poll? Or is that frowned on?


----------



## tomhartmanmusic (Dec 9, 2021)

Jeffrey Peterson said:


> I'm seeing a lot of SCS. I was actually looking at getting SSS because I'm loving the sound but why SCS over SSS? I was thinking of getting LASS 3/MSS and layering on SSS.
> 
> I also see CSS alot....I have CSS and I like it, but honestly I don't understand how it has such a huge fan base.
> 
> Can someone start a favorite string poll? Or is that frowned on?


No experience with any Spitfire strings but love the demos, do any of their libraries allow you to control the amount of vibrato? So for me I'd have to say LASS, I like Cinematic SS but not as a great all around library.


----------



## David Kudell (Dec 9, 2021)

This entire premise of 1 string library is troubling for me...without layering, how can I justify buying more and more string libraries?


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 9, 2021)

CSS obviously. There are few that can come anywhere close to its realism.


----------



## Evans (Dec 9, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> This entire premise of 1 string library is troubling for me



Export individual audio files for a test line using each of your 15 strings libraries.
Shuffle a playlist, listening for the tone you want for a new project.
Realize you don't quite have what you need yet.
Buy a new strings library.
Instant joy.
Followed by guilt.


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 9, 2021)

pcarrilho said:


> For individual sections: Hollywood Strings
> For ensemble patchs: Symphobia (yes!)



Got to admit - Symphobia Sordino is one of the loveliest string ensemble patches ever.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 9, 2021)

Afflatus


----------



## turtletooth (Dec 9, 2021)

Newbie question . . . what is TSS and CSS?
Thanks.


----------



## Tralen (Dec 9, 2021)

turtletooth said:


> Newbie question . . . what is TSS and CSS?
> Thanks.


Tokyo Scoring Strings
Cinematic Studio Strings

Check this thread for abbreviation references.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 9, 2021)

Jeffrey Peterson said:


> I'm seeing a lot of SCS. I was actually looking at getting SSS because I'm loving the sound but why SCS over SSS? I was thinking of getting LASS 3/MSS and layering on SSS.
> 
> I also see CSS alot....I have CSS and I like it, but honestly I don't understand how it has such a huge fan base.
> 
> Can someone start a favorite string poll? Or is that frowned on?


I’m personally not the biggest fan of CSS by itself (makes for a great layering lib though). The tone is much too dark, and gets buried in a mix a lot easier than other string libs. The legato is obviously excellent, but I’d much rather take tone over legato any day. Definitely an overrated library, but definitely top class for lush, and romantic styles.

I’d also rather take SSS over SCS. I’m just not a fan of the shorts in SCS as they sound too polite and reserved for my liking. The flataundos in it are crazy good though!


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 9, 2021)

Ok, Boss! You want me to erase all my stuff and keep only one?

Space must be sparse and money tight, so I’ll go with BBCSO Discover. Free and small footprint.

Is that OK, boss??


----------



## jcrosby (Dec 9, 2021)

Now that I've had about a week with MSS, it'd be this by a substantial margin.
(But I'd have a hard time letting go of Areia's crisp and defined OOTB sound).


----------



## turtletooth (Dec 9, 2021)

Tralen said:


> Tokyo Scoring Strings
> Cinematic Studio Strings
> 
> Check this thread for abbreviation references.


Thanks! I appreciate it. I didn't know about that thread. Would the new Sonokinetic library be a good first library?


----------



## Tralen (Dec 9, 2021)

turtletooth said:


> Thanks! I appreciate it. I didn't know about that thread.


You are welcome!



turtletooth said:


> Would the new Sonokinetic library be a good first library?


I will let the others answer that because I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 9, 2021)

My '69 SG whips all your wimpy-assed vi strings. Granted mine unlike Pete's here probably wouldn't fetch $48K at auction, but the legato rocks!


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 9, 2021)

Is there a count somewhere? Is this a survey?


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 9, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> My '69 SG whips all your wimpy-assed vi strings. Granted mine unlike Pete's here probably wouldn't fetch $48K at auction, but the legato rocks!


Does it come with sampled true neck dive?


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Dec 9, 2021)

Un-SYNCHRON-ized Dimension Strings 1-3.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 9, 2021)

turtletooth said:


> Thanks! I appreciate it. I didn't know about that thread. Would the new Sonokinetic library be a good first library?


I think it would, especially at the sale price. It has the most common articulations and sounds great. I would recommend waiting a couple of days and seeing the third-party reviews and demos first of course.


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 9, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Does it come with sampled true neck dive?


"That's bowling." -PT to TS


----------



## turtletooth (Dec 9, 2021)

The only library I can count is Miroslav, and that is only because it's included in Total Studio Max. So I'm looking for my first modern library. It looks like it will either be TSS or the new Sonokinetic one.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 9, 2021)

turtletooth said:


> The only library I can count is Miroslav


Did you just time travel to 2021 ?


----------



## turtletooth (Dec 9, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Did you just time travel to 2021 ?


You see, I was out in my DeLorean, and the next thing I know- I ended up here. It's going well so far, but my Walkman just ran out of batteries.


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 9, 2021)

turtletooth said:


> You see, I was out in my DeLorean, and the next thing I know- I ended up here. It's going well so far, but my Walkman just ran out of batteries.


Calling @doctoremmet Perhaps you can assist?


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 9, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Calling @doctoremmet Perhaps you can assist?


When I went to see the original film back in 1985 with a couple of mates, they found it really funny that Emmet is my actual name in reverse, so my new nickname was born and they started calling me Doctor Emmet. True story.


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 9, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> When I went to see the original film back in 1985 with a couple of mates, they found it really funny that Emmet is my actual name in reverse, so my new nickname was born and they started calling me Doctor Emmet. True story.


You're a Temme palindrome.


----------



## BasariStudios (Mar 18, 2022)

Maybe too late to respond but at this point
i will just jump from the Window.
It will be eithe Synchron Strings Pro or MSS.
At this point with heavy heart will be SS Pro.


----------



## Jrides (Mar 18, 2022)

If I delete all of them, what do I win?


----------



## Jackal_King (Mar 18, 2022)

I would have to go with Spitfire Appassionata Strings. I've grown to really like that library and possibly more than CSS. But if the legato in Nucleus was more to my liking, then it would be that one.


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 18, 2022)

Still Tokyo Scoring Strings. Call me a weeb.


----------



## dhmusic (Mar 18, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Still Tokyo Scoring Strings. Call me a weeb.


Hi weeb. 

Berlin weeb here, obvi.


----------



## from_theashes (Mar 23, 2022)

from_theashes said:


> Albion Neo


Since I got them: SCS


----------



## jim1949 (Mar 23, 2022)

I'll use a piano lib instead, or turn to my magic eight for decision. LOL.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Mar 23, 2022)

Tokyo scoring strings. Easily.


----------



## AndyP (Mar 23, 2022)

Synchron-Strings Bundle.


----------



## Vlzmusic (Mar 23, 2022)

Stumbled upon this thread again, and found that I voted for HS back in November. Still lots of good use in them, but in "choose only one" situation, now its definitely BBCSO Pro for me. Giant among giants. Here is a tiny snippet of my recent lovemaking with it.


----------



## novaburst (Mar 23, 2022)

Not Sure if i could do it, i just love choice, but if i really needed to choose one i would probably choose what other users are liking the most, but of course i would need to own that library too


----------



## aeliron (Mar 23, 2022)

Evans said:


> Afflatus, if I'm looking for maximum flexibility being stuck with just the one.


I just wish it didn't sound like a ... bodily function.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Mar 23, 2022)

I choose to keep one penny. Every day, I double the penny, as well as all pennies generated through this doubling. 

When’s the JB+AI string library due out? That’s probably the desert island library. NSS/MSS or even SCS would be okay with me from what I have now. I wonder how it feels to be Jasper Blunk right now, simultaneously KSP-ing your heart out for a ridiculously good AI collab while also trying to maintain hype for a delayed-release string library, (AND VOYAGE) which is now a direct competitor… …I would honestly hate it

I hope that for the strings they consider some sort of loyalty discount between the two companies given how much work (and hype!) has gone into both productsz


----------



## Wunderhorn (Mar 25, 2022)

easyrider said:


> It’s an Order! You have to delete all your String libraries on your SSD’S and leave only one!
> 
> I have a feeling which one will stay for the majority…😎


Simple answer:
MSS.


----------

